# مطلوب موظفون/ مطلوب موظفين؟



## commandante

مرحباً جميعاً،
أتمنى أن أجد إجابة على سؤالي فيما يتعلّق بأي من الجملتين الآتيتين هي الصحيحة: "مطلوب موظفون" أم "مطلوب موظفين"؟ وما إعرابها؟.
شكراً.


----------



## barkoosh

الصحيح هو "مطلوب موظفون" لأنه لا يوجد ما ينصب (أو يجرّ) "موظفين" لنقول "مطلوب موظفين" ولا حتى فعل مقدّر
أما بالنسبة إلى إعراب "مطلوب موظفون" فيبدو أنه يوجد خلاف مستعر حتى بين النحويين. فمنهم من يقول إن البدء بنكرة خطأ، أما من يجيزون "مطلوب موظفون" (ومثلها "ممنوع التدخين" و"ممنوع الوقوف") فهم أيضاً لا يتفقون على إعرابها. وإليك هذين الإعرابين بحسب قولهم:‏

الأول
مطلوب: خبر مقدّم مرفوع
موظفون: مبتدأ مؤخّر مرفوع

الثاني
مطلوب: مبتدأ مرفوع
موظفون: نائب فاعل (حيث إن كلمة "مطلوب" تعمل عمل الفعل المجهول طُلب) مرفوع
أما خبر المبتدأ فيقولون إن نائب الفاعل هنا "سدّ مسدّ الخبر" وهو يُغني عن الخبر​


----------



## commandante

barkoosh said:


> الصحيح هو "مطلوب موظفون" لأنه لا يوجد ما ينصب (أو يجرّ) "موظفين" لنقول "مطلوب موظفين" ولا حتى فعل مقدّر
> أما بالنسبة إلى إعراب "مطلوب موظفون" فيبدو أنه يوجد خلاف مستعر حتى بين النحويين. فمنهم من يقول إن البدء بنكرة خطأ، أما من يجيزون "مطلوب موظفون" (ومثلها "ممنوع التدخين" و"ممنوع الوقوف") فهم أيضاً لا يتفقون على إعرابها. وإليك هذين الإعرابين بحسب قولهم:‏
> 
> الأول
> مطلوب: خبر مقدّم مرفوع
> موظفون: مبتدأ مؤخّر مرفوع
> 
> الثاني
> مطلوب: مبتدأ مرفوع
> موظفون: نائب فاعل (حيث إن كلمة "مطلوب" تعمل عمل الفعل المجهول طُلب) مرفوع
> أما خبر المبتدأ فيقولون إن نائب الفاعل هنا "سدّ مسدّ الخبر" وهو يُغني عن الخبر​



يبدو أن الجميع متفق على هذه الإجابة بدليل عدم ورود أي إجابات أخرى.
شكراً جزيلاً على الإجابة الوافية.


----------

